# Proving joint financial responsibility - URGENT



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

My partner and i have been living together since 2013. We had a cohabitation agreement done in april 2014, and i would like to apply for an 11 (6) life partner permit.

My partner owns the housr we live in so i cant prove joint financial responsibility using a joint lease, joint bank accounts arent a feasible option. What other options do i have to prove joint financial responsibility? Can anyone who has done this please help me understand if showing payments to and from my partnes account and mine is REALLY enough. 

I have just been offered a job so this is very time conscious, and i would really like to get this right on the first try.

ANY help or advice you can offer would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Seriously guys, no suggestions?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi there

We are going to have to consider this too. What I have gathered so far to prove our relationship is mutually dependent is the following:

Joint lease agreement dated July 2013
Proof that my wife is on my medical aid
Proof that my wife is my sole beneficiary on my provident fund
Proof that my wife is my beneficiary on my will
Cohabitation agreement (not attested by a notary public though)
Retirement annuity noting wife as beneficiary
Bank statements going back 3 years (both of our accounts) proving mutual financial dependence
Monthly rates and taxes in both our names going back 2 years


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thamks dave_c for sharing! Such a varied list! Unfortunately I don't have many of those, but the bank statements! But knowing the options is so handy! Keep us posted on your application, id love to know how it goes! Im lodging mine in jan and will do the same!

Good luck!


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

*Life partner visa application*



hopeful1986 said:


> Thamks dave_c for sharing! Such a varied list! Unfortunately I don't have many of those, but the bank statements! But knowing the options is so handy! Keep us posted on your application, id love to know how it goes! Im lodging mine in jan and will do the same!
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Hopeful,

I guess you finally managed to get your spouse life partner visa by now. here is my story:

I am currently or permanent resident status in South Africa, and would like my Fiancee to join me permanently in South Africa.

she is a Namibian citizen born before independence, however she was not born in Namibia, which doesn't give her the right to apply for PR directly.

I was thinking that she could log in an application under regulation 27(g)RELATIVE and for normal relative visa at the same time. What are her chances? as we have been together since 2011 and can prove the relationship.


Your assistance on the matter above would be highly appreciate. Have a fantastic day ahead.


----------

